# Can no one keep their word?



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Well the Hail Mary bait is out, and the bait is freshened on the North Forty-Five. No clue how this will pan out, but it's up to the Bear God's now!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought our first house(1969) w/ a handshake. Some thought I was nuts. Finally sent the seller a $500. check for what that may have been worth.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I see the elephant and I lost my filter this morning. 
So who is the reputable guide that went back on his word.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> According to out LT out of the DNR Soo office I was told that I could not aid in helping a Tribal members fill an antlerless tag on my private land. It could be a similar interpretation with bear tags but I do not know. I talked with Tribal LEO and was told it is not an issue. It’s been years since I could purchase an antlerless tag so excess does were removed by friends who happen to be Tribal members. Tribal firearms season is more liberal than ours so there is very little impact on my hunting.
> 
> This year will be different. I drew an access tag so no help will be needed in population reduction plus I can fill a tag with archery equipment which was banned for a half dozen years leading up to last year.


This is from the 2021 Bear Digest: 
Can I hunt with a tribal member? Yes. However, a person accompanying a hunter lawfully engaged in treatyauthorized hunting may not harvest a game animal unless also lawfully licensed as a treaty-authorized hunter or as a state-licensed hunter for the applicable species and season. 

I will say that the legalities have been misinterpreted by CO's in the past. So much so that I won't even chance a hound hunt with a houndsman outside of the State's season. Most houndsmen I know carry a sidearm in case their dogs get in a tough spot. If a CO happened upon that scenario outside of the State's season I have no clue how they would interpret it, and I won't ask anyone to chance it. Even though the bear digest says they can help a Tribal Hunter, as long as they don't harvest a bear, why risk the hassle. Some CO's might see it as the houndsman protecting his dogs, others may see it as violating the rule.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Well I'm back up to hunt for the next 6 days. I'll be checking the Hail Mary baits tomorrow. All I need is one very hungry bear, or a very dumb one. I'll take either one. Let's hope my prayers to the Bear God's pay off.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Biggbear said:


> Well I'm back up to hunt for the next 6 days. I'll be checking the Hail Mary baits tomorrow. All I need is one very hungry bear, or a very dumb one. I'll take either one. Let's hope my prayers to the Bear God's pay off.


Good luck.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Holy Moly, one of the Hail Mary baits worked!! Hunted tonight and didn't see anything. Just need him to step out during daylight again.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice looking bear too.


----------



## Buck#906 (Oct 8, 2021)

textox said:


> A Gentlemans agreement isn't worth the paper it's written upon.Sadly...


Well its up to us to change it back. My handshake is gold


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Any luck? This is a Boyne City bear that ruined all my bird feeders, there are actually quite a few bears in the Boyne area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 791224
> 
> Any luck? This is a Boyne City bear that ruined all my bird feeders, there are actually quite a few bears in the Boyne area.
> 
> ...


I did not end up taking a bear. I hunted for a week, and had a great time trying. My tag is still good until the 26th so I may get a weekend to get back up and give it a whirl. Next time I'll do things very different. I made so many mistakes it's crazy. But I just won't make them twice! Next time they're in big trouble.


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Biggbear u get a tag 2 years in a row?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

PlottPower said:


> Biggbear u get a tag 2 years in a row?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes.


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

Lets talk about keeping your word. How about buying a lifetime license, with bear tag,from the state of michigan, through the US postal service (mail fraud), only to have it taken away and sold to lottery participants. Now there's some honorable corksoakers.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

blacklakematters said:


> Lets talk about keeping your word. How about buying a lifetime license, with bear tag,from the state of michigan, through the US postal service (mail fraud), only to have it taken away and sold to lottery participants. Now there's some honorable corksoakers.


If you have evidence to support that statement, and I'm sure you do or you would not make such a serious accusation, file a complaint with the USPS.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

blacklakematters said:


> Lets talk about keeping your word. How about buying a lifetime license, with bear tag,from the state of michigan, through the US postal service (mail fraud), only to have it taken away and sold to lottery participants. Now there's some honorable corksoakers.


I did find this:






Michigan Legislature - Section 324.44102


The Michigan Legislature Website is a free service of the Legislative Internet Technology Team in cooperation with the Michigan Legislative Council, the Michigan House of Representatives, and the Michigan Senate.



www.legislature.mi.gov




.

Do you have any type of paperwork from your purchase ?

L & O


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

Liver and Onions said:


> I did find this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a ton, along with over 600 people who also bought the license


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

blacklakematters said:


> Lets talk about keeping your word. How about buying a lifetime license, with bear tag,from the state of michigan, through the US postal service (mail fraud), only to have it taken away and sold to lottery participants. Now there's some honorable corksoakers.


I'm lost. Your post says you bought a lifetime hunting license "through the US postal service". But the USPS doesn't sell hunting licenses. Did you mean you mailed the application? Was the application lost? 

If you have paperwork that documents the purchase why not just contact the DNR for a replacement license?


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

did not buy from a store, everything through the mail. have been crying since 1979 43 years


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

blacklakematters said:


> a ton, along with over 600 people who also bought the license


Good, it's a good thing you saved the paperwork to prove your purchase. Can you take a photo or 2 of the most important information that shows the DNR received your payment for the Lifetime license and post the photos ? You did receive "free" licenses for some years after your check was cashed by the DNR, correct ?

L & O


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

Receive tags for deer every year but never a bear license, fishing and trapping also included. sportsman license. I'm not alone, over 600 people bought sportsman package. They also sold lifetime fishing, small game or just deer license, sportsman with bear included was my purchase. I knew when I was 12 I would be hunting the rest of my life. My father hunted until he was 85, I had to carry him into the woods but he carried me when I was small.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

blacklakematters said:


> Receive tags for deer every year but never a bear license, fishing and trapping also included. sportsman license. I'm not alone, over 600 people bought sportsman package. They also sold lifetime fishing, small game or just deer license, sportsman with bear included was my purchase. I knew when I was 12 I would be hunting the rest of my life. My father hunted until he was 85, I had to carry him into the woods but he carried me when I was small.


You get a free application for bear now though correct? 

I would bet good money there was some fine print covering changes to licensing. If they quit selling bear tags all together because of a population decline they wouldnt be sending those 600 tags to lifetime purchasers. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

problem is I didn't pay for a lottery ticket, i paid for a license. i'm still alive.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll ask again if you can show us the paperwork that you say that you have by taking a couple of photos and posting them here.

L & O


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

paperwork 300 miles away, will post soon as possible.


----------

